# Humping behavior = sign of first heat?



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

A discussion about "humping":
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...sion/12031-um-what-does-humping-mean-lol.html

"Dog Breed Info Center" discusses reproduction and the heat cycle, includes signs of heat -- I don't know how reliable the website is but it has some pictures
Reproduction, The Heat Cycle, Signs of Heat


----------

